# Good CDs of Verdi Quattro Pezzi Sacri please



## iloveChopin

I think these pieces are just about as good as four part choral music writing gets!

But, listening to my only recording of it I'm disappointed. I'd like ideas for really good choral work, knowing in advance that "good" is in the ear of the beholder!

For me, good choral work needs balance, blend, and above all "dead on balls accurate" pitch [to quote from My Cousin Vinny]. I will always remember our college chorus master, Russell Hammar, yelling at us in rehearsal "support the tone!" We knew what he meant, of course, and mostly we were pretty good at doing what he wanted. At least he usually stopped yelling after a few shots at us!


----------



## iloveChopin

Must be a msg limit. Last half got cut off.

I remember when we did what the director wanted, we absolutely nailed the pitch we were aiming at. I hate listening to a recording thinking I need to yell “support the tone!” 

Pls suggest some good recordings of this wonderful music


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Mutti on EMI/ Warner and Reiner on Dccca.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian

A very good recording in SACD, on Warner label Japan, Antonio Pappano Sacred Verdi


----------



## NLAdriaan

A goodie but oldie: Carlo-Maria Giulini, Quattro Pezzi Sacri coupled with Verdi's Requiem on the famous EMI recording.


----------

